# 14 Apr 06:  Canadian soldiers believed injured in Afghanistan



## vonGarvin (14 Apr 2006)

Just saw this on the CBC.CA site two minutes ago.  Here's hoping that all are well, that rumour mills shut down and that any loved ones affected back home are comforted.
http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/04/14/afghan-060414.html




Garvin out


----------



## Franko (14 Apr 2006)

From CTV....basically the same.



> *Three Canadian soldiers injured in Afghanistan*
> 
> Updated Fri. Apr. 14 2006 9:03 AM ET
> 
> ...



Click on the video link to get a bit more info....


Mod note: Let's keep to the facts and not speculate on this one troops.


----------



## camochick (14 Apr 2006)

Just watching the news on ctv news net, they said the afghan army was under attack and the canadians responded and a Lav was hit with 2 rpg's but no one was injured . There is still no news about the traffic accident though. Guess we just sit back and wait to hear. Thank god no one was killed. God bless the LAV.


----------



## GAP (14 Apr 2006)

Having been in an Amtrac when hit with RPG, they can be scary...Thank god the guys are using the LAVIII. This little machine is really proving it's worth!! Bravo !


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Apr 2006)

C&P Crusader said:
			
		

> Mod note: Let's keep to the facts and not speculate on this one troops.



Exactly and amen.

As always, thoughts are with the troops in harm's way


----------



## Korus (14 Apr 2006)

According to the report on canoe.ca, the traffic accident was in the Shah Wali Kot district, but no other new details.

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2006/04/14/1534573-cp.html


----------



## NL_engineer (14 Apr 2006)

The latest from CBC 
Source:http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/04/14/afghan-060414.html

Canadian vehicle hit in Taliban rocket attack
Last Updated Fri, 14 Apr 2006 12:34:41 EDT 


> There were no reports of injuries in that incident as of 11:25 a.m. EDT. The vehicle was slightly damaged.
> 
> CBC News' Sasha Petricic reported that Taliban forces fired the rocket-propelled grenade at the Canadian light armoured vehicle as it was rushing to a battle scene on the main highway about 10 kilometres west of Kandahar.
> 
> ...



According to CBC Newsworld, the fire fight is still on going.


----------



## Franko (14 Apr 2006)

From CTV:

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060414/canadian_soldiers_060414/20060414?hub=TopStories



> *Cdn. troops unscathed after Afghanistan attack
> *
> Updated Fri. Apr. 14 2006 4:13 PM ET
> 
> ...


----------



## Armymatters (15 Apr 2006)

That LAV that got hit by an RPG was part of the response to a major gun fight:
http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/04/15/afghan-cdn060415.html


> 41 Taliban killed, 13 captured in battle, Kandahar governor says
> Last Updated Sat, 15 Apr 2006 17:43:33 EDT
> CBC News
> 
> ...



Nice job by the Afghans and our troops. We bagged 13 Taliban troops as prisoners, and sent 41 to push up some daises. Nice job.


----------



## wdewitt (17 Apr 2006)

Good work by our troops and show our troops are not scared to take them on. They under estimate our ability to fight.


----------

